

Creativity:  A crime of passion - amichail
http://www.scientificblogging.com/rogue_neuron/creativity_crime_passion

======
andreyf
Because of the love/hate we have with creativity, could we be seeing only the
most creative people as our sample size for "creativity"? If everyone were
allowed to be creative, we might realize that most people aren't very good at
it. Right now, those only slightly or moderately creative vaguely blame
"society" for stunting their creative abilities.

